# Quel ipod choisir?



## HollyDarkness (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour! ^^
Alors voilà, j'aimerais avoir votre avis sur quel ipod je devrais m'acheter. J'ai déjà un zune 4gig de microsoft, mais ma bibliothèque musicale étant en constante croissance (21gig et +), ce petit baladeur ne m'est plus suffisant. Mes prioritées sont: la capacitée de stockage pour un prix raisonnable et les jeux ne sont vraiment pas ma priorité (ni les applications). J'ai pensé à acheter le ipod classic de 120gig et j'aimerais savoir si ceux qui en possèdent un en sont satisfaits ^^
Merci d'avance,
Holly


----------



## antro (5 Juin 2009)

Moi je dirai iPod Classic sur le refurb quand il y en aura de dispo.
J'ai déjà acheté pour un cadeau et son utilisateur est extrêmement satisfait.


----------



## HollyDarkness (5 Juin 2009)

Merci ^^
Mais qu'est-ce que c'est le refurb?


----------



## antro (5 Juin 2009)

C'est ça, un lieu où tu pourras trouver des iPod provenant de chez Apple, mais moins chers.


----------



## HollyDarkness (5 Juin 2009)

Ha cool ^^
Je suis allé sur le "refurb" du site d'apple canadien et j'ai trouvé des ipods classic 80 et 160 gig  (au prix du 120)
Juste une autre question; est-ce qu'il y a beaucoup de nouveautées entre le nouveau 120gig et les 80 et 160?
Je sais que le nouveau a une coque sur le dessus en métal et qu'il a genius, mais qu'elles sont les autres trucs?
Merci de me répondre ^^


----------



## HollyDarkness (6 Juin 2009)

Personne ne sait ça? OO


----------

